# What do you think? A pressure cooker for Pho!



## boomchakabowwow (Feb 6, 2018)

It might be just the catalyst for me to go and buy a pressure cooker. Ive made Pho before and it took awhile. Im thinking of ways to speed it up. 

Insights?


----------



## chinacats (Feb 7, 2018)

I don't know but imo some things just aren't made to be rushed...

Love me some pho


----------



## panda (Feb 7, 2018)

China have you been to Saigon in Portland? That's my go to spot


----------



## chinacats (Feb 7, 2018)

No I haven't but pass it all the time. I've been digging Huongs on St John's St, awesome and cheap. That said, I'll give Saigon a go next time I do Vietnamese on your rec.


----------



## Wdestate (Feb 7, 2018)

ive made pho broth quite a bit in a pressure cooker (my wife is vietnamese) after i make my base stock, i strain and add my star anise etc and simmer for another 45 min or so, in the pressure cooker i found they become rather muted otherwise.


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Feb 7, 2018)

Save the fat!!! After youve finished cooking the broth, strain, let cool then save that fat puck for quick future phos


----------



## TheCaptain (Feb 7, 2018)

I'm lucky enough to live within 30 minutes of one awesome Pho place, and two good Pho places. And the good Pho is still very, very, tasty. 

So I've never made Pho. Sourcing beef soup bones at halfway decent prices is a chore in my area. I can buy it cheaper than I can make it.


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts (Feb 7, 2018)

Won't a broth relying on charred onion have quite a chance of coming out a pressure cooker really dull and bitter?


----------



## panda (Feb 7, 2018)

captain - try oxtail and short rib. but i'm of the camp that unless you're making a huge batch and have freezer space, it's totally not worth the trouble. much rather just go to a spot that i like.


----------



## Danzo (Feb 7, 2018)

panda said:


> captain - try oxtail and short rib. but i'm of the camp that unless you're making a huge batch and have freezer space, it's totally not worth the trouble. much rather just go to a spot that i like.



Same boat. Ive tried to make the broth. Turned out okay but didnt have the depth that my go to spot has. I figured shelling out 8 bucks for a huge bowl is worth the time and hassle.


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Feb 8, 2018)

a bowl cost $11 here, and it is Okay. the best in in Oakland CA, but that is far..and if i am going there, i am getting SOON DU BU Jigea..a soft tofu soup from Korea. it is awesome at this place in OAKLAND.

when i was in Vietnam, i took an afternoon and paid a lady to teach me to make Pho. she started us off at a local market to get the ingredients. "cradle to grave".

she grilled everything first. onions, the spices, the meat bones..everything. a big hot fire, so it was charring stuff. i kept copious notes and she gave me a cookbook/notebook she made and had printed. 

some of you guys take it to the next level. like making your own pastrami. i figured Pho would be on the radar.


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Feb 8, 2018)

Boom, honestly pho is pretty strait forward, not that different than making chicken stock. Also, I wouldn't go PC, like Wildboar said, something are best done the old fashioned way. Also, per my note above. Make a big fatty batch, then let it cool. The fat puck at the top contains 90% of the flavor of the broth. Just save it in the freezer. Then just use that as the flavor base for future rounds. I can usually get five or six more pho from the fat puck. Just hit the broth with some fish sauce and sugar before serving.


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Feb 8, 2018)

thanks. MUCHO..no mucho gracias 
 
i'm gonna go for it. my mom is visiting for a week or so, starting tomorrow. i think it would be fun to get her to help. the crotchety old woman!!

i'll start off at the local butcher.


----------



## Chicagohawkie (Feb 9, 2018)

TheCaptain said:


> I'm lucky enough to live within 30 minutes of one awesome Pho place, and two good Pho places. And the good Pho is still very, very, tasty.
> 
> So I've never made Pho. Sourcing beef soup bones at halfway decent prices is a chore in my area. I can buy it cheaper than I can make it.



And those places are?


----------



## TheCaptain (Feb 9, 2018)

Chicagohawkie said:


> And those places are?



1. House of Pho. We have been here over 4 dozen times. I can only think of two times where the beef broth was not up to snuff. Generous amounts of broth and noodles and they have beef tendon available, which I'm a sucker for! Their fresh spring rolls are also among the best in the bunch. Bonus - Bah mi sandwiches. Service is usually good.

2. To Pho - Service is stupid slow here so don't expect to get in and out. But their Pho is very good and they have things on their menu not seen at other places (pork belly buns before it became a "thing"). They also have several spicy soup offerings guaranteed to kill any bacteria residing in your respiratory tract.

3. Asian Noodle House. In all honestly their Pho is ok. But their Wonton Soup bowls are the total bomb. Get a super bowl (hard rice noodles, pork and wontons) and ask for extra wontons. It's basically a utilitarian dive place but we've been going here for over 15 years and are frequently the only white people in the place. I know a place is authentic when it's packed with people from that region. Service is usually super fast.

4. J Pho - When they are spot on their Pho is the best! However we've had a few times when it's been just - meh. They also tend to get a bit overwhelmed and service can be slow. Still, if you hit them on a good day their Pho would rival the best in Chicatgo.


----------



## Chicagohawkie (Feb 9, 2018)

Cool, thanks! All pretty close! Ill def check these out.



TheCaptain said:


> 1. House of Pho. We have been here over 4 dozen times. I can only think of two times where the beef broth was not up to snuff. Generous amounts of broth and noodles and they have beef tendon available, which I'm a sucker for! Their fresh spring rolls are also among the best in the bunch. Bonus - Bah mi sandwiches. Service is usually good.
> 
> 2. To Pho - Service is stupid slow here so don't expect to get in and out. But their Pho is very good and they have things on their menu not seen at other places (pork belly buns before it became a "thing"). They also have several spicy soup offerings guaranteed to kill any bacteria residing in your respiratory tract.
> 
> ...


----------

